# Problem mit T-Sinus 111 card



## zeb313 (17. März 2006)

Welcome!
I have question.
I possess your product T-sinus 111 card (PCMCIA) and exit is for outside antenna there.What connector pass there -MCCARD,MCX,MMCX, and different can yet?(reverse polarity) -foto
I ask about answer.
I greet !


----------

